# Boy, am I Lucky!



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I had the opportunity to meet Dan, Jed and Tyler at the Shooting Park on Wednesday. What a treat!. I haven't see that youthful exuberance since I was young (like 40 yeard ago)! I hope I can be blessed with the opportunity to hunt with these guys this fall. Actually, I hope you can all be blessed with the same opportunity! North Dakota waterfowling can not be topped! :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Jim, nice to meet you too. Next time bring your gun!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

You bet! Do I want to shoot skeet or trap?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are we talking about the same Jed and Tyler from the website!!??? 
:lol: :wink: :wink: :lol: Dans not a bad guy though!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jim,
It was nice to meet you too. Bring your gun out for sure. I'm gonna do some patterning one of these weeks also.

DJ- 
Yea I don't really like Tyler either and putting me in the same sentence as Dan would hurt my feelings. He shoots a Benelli. :lol: Seriously you should drag your butt out and shoot one night. I might have to call your house and talk to your wife and promise her that we will have you home by whatever curfew she imposes. That sometimes works with Jason's wife.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I finally figured out why Jed shoots that 1100 and why he's always dis'n Benelli's. It's the PERFECT excuse for getting to shoot the whole round of skeet as singles. The Benelli shooters, on the other hand, actually have to shoot the four pairs as pairs. :beer:

djl, you do need to come out and play some night!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I was out there on Wed. also, but was gone by about 6 as Jr. wanted to go to Ribfest. Would be fun to hook up with you guys as well.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Jed, Let me know your cell so I can call you for some fishing. If you are scared to put it in print just PM me. I might try and get out after the monsoon this weekend.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry for the late post. Its always nice to put Faces with guys from this site. Jim I bet you could probably school us young guys in skeet. Im still ****** off at Dan though....Pull.....Tyler what did you say? 
Dan I will get you back!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ty, that was pretty crappy, sorry. Apparently only the really good shooters can fight through such distractions. That must 'splain all the stories about you busting caps b/4 the Jagermeister calls the shot - just trying to avoid those darn distractions. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just given yah **** Dano. :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ty, ditto  :beer: As you know well by now, if you're looking for a serious round of skeet with strict adherence to clay shooter's ediquet, we ain't the squad for you. If it weren't for permitted (encouraged) bs, razzing, steak and the "tasties", half of our squad would be mowing their lawns Wednesday nights rather than shooting trap/skeet.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Holy Smokes! I gotta' quit workin'. Reading this site is more fun than seeing you guys in person :bs: How about a round of virtual skeet played out on this forum :jammin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I gotta admit, shooting with 10 guys is pretty fun. And I wanna so BILL loose it one of these nights!!


----------

